# Victoria Cross winner's bagpipes returned to B.C.



## Nonskimmer (Nov 8, 2006)

I just thought it was kinda interesting.


_"In a ceremony full of music and emotion, the bravery of a young B.C. soldier who died on a First World War battlefield was remembered in Victoria on Wednesday.

Pte. James Richardson of Chilliwack was a 20-year-old piper with the 16th Battalion (Canadian Scottish) of the Canadian Expeditionary Force in France.

He received the Victoria Cross, the British Commonwealth's highest military honour, for rallying the troops with his pipes on Oct. 8, 1916 during the bloody Battle of the Somme.

His company had gone "over the top" and had run into barbed wire and heavy machine gun fire.

Premier Gordon Campbell read from Richardson's Victoria Cross citation as he received the pipes during a special ceremony on the steps of the B.C. Legislature on Wednesday.

"Piper Richardson strode up and down outside the wire, playing his pipes with the greatest coolness.The effect was instantaneous. Inspired by his splendid example, the company rushed the wire, the obstacle was overcome and the position captured."

Later that same day, Richardson put down his pipes to carry a wounded soldier back to the trenches. When Richardson went back to get the pipes, he disappeared into the battle and was never seen again."_ 

- From:
Victoria Cross winner's bagpipes returned to B.C.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very cool Wayne, good find.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 10, 2006)




----------

